
The Link Between Startups and Privilege - toufiqbarhamov
https://daily.jstor.org/the-link-between-startups-and-privilege/
======
nannotequalnan
THANK YOU. Privilege plays a huge role in entrepreneurship, and it does a
disservice to the vast majority that do not have privilege, to pretend like
startups are a true meritocracy.

